

Why Farhad Manjoo from Slate sold all of his Bitcoins - greyman
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/04/bitcoin_investing_i_made_152_by_speculating_in_digital_currency_take_that.html

======
hexonexxon
Problem is he used bitcoins for pure speculation and "investment". I've used
it since 2011 to take online payments for software, then turn around and
either cash immediately to avoid price fluctuations or I spend it on hosting,
hardware, and lately even stuff off Amazon with btc->amazon credits.

I've never kept and held bitcoins nor do I support any investment scheming
like this guy. To me bitcoin is an excellent decentralized money transfer
system which is what the media should be talking about instead of whatever
profiteering speculators are doing.

I can sell fully customized ROMs now, with the phone handsets and full service
and not worry about credit card fraud. I pay almost no fees cashing it to fiat
either by using localbitcoins.

